# Another long time Tugger is gone



## Pat H (Jan 12, 2016)

I am so very sad to have to post this. Fern Modena passed away suddenly today. Fern was on TUG from it's early days and at one time the Tug Lounge was called Fern's Cafe (or was it lounge). When I was in Vegas in Nov, a few other Tuggers and I had lunch with Fern. She had several health problems in recent years but her death was unexpected.

Fern was a wealth of information on TUG. She was always very nice and kind to me and I am so grateful to have been friends with her. She is now with her beloved Jerry. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 12, 2016)

*Sorry to read this*

Had read recent posts by Fern and enjoyed them .

I hope she and Jerry get a 2 bedroom lock off and great trades in heaven


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 12, 2016)

OMG!!! Fern was one of my favorite TUGgers. I had a PM conversation with her in the last couple of days. R.I.P. my FRIEND, he says through tears.

Jim


----------



## Helaine (Jan 12, 2016)

I enjoyed her posts so much.  I'm really sorry to hear she's gone.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2016)

I am stunned.  We live in the same community. So sad to read this.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2016)

What shocking news.  I never met Fern personally but over the years she has been very helpful to me on a variety of topics, both timeshare related and non-timeshare topics. I considered Fern a friend.

I'll miss her.

Rest in Peace Fern.

Richard


----------



## davidvel (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern was great, always letting you know how it really is, without the B.S., with your interests in mind. So sorry to all for TUGBBS' collective loss.


----------



## lizap (Jan 12, 2016)

I am heartbroken.  RIP Fern.


----------



## jme (Jan 12, 2016)

*T**ug's* *U**nstoppable* *G**al*


She told it like it was, and was usually right. 
Been reading Fern's posts since the late 90s.....a wise lady. 
Fern, you'll be missed....RIP


*Found this photo of Fern in an old 2012 post:*
(left to right:Gundy & Karen Gunderson, *Fern Modena*, Sherry & Ross Eason)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2016)

oh wow, this is so very sad.

literally one of the founding members of TUG.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2016)

jme said:


> *T**ug's* *U**nstoppable* *G**al*
> 
> 
> She told it like it was, and was usually right.
> ...


Thanks for posting the photo. That was a fun time with Fern and the Easons. I will surely miss her.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 12, 2016)

I was planning to meet up with her in Spring this year when we retire to Henderson.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 12, 2016)

What a shock!  Seems like I saw one of her posts fairly recently.  I'm so very sorry to hear this--timeshare has truly lost a 'Leading Lady.'

In my earliest days on TUG, I phoned in to a few of her chat sessions (not sure what it was called, maybe that was 'Fern's Cafe'?).


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2016)

What a shock.  I'm so sorry for all of you who counted Fern a friend away from online life, and sad for the rest of us who will miss her here.  She was one of a kind.


----------



## klpca (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow, what a loss for TUG. I enjoyed her posts and loyalty to the group.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 12, 2016)

Very sad to hear the news.

I am a bit fuzzy about the early beginings, but I believe Fern's involvement  in helping timeshare owners connect  with each other predates even TUG. She started a  message board for timeshare owners on the Prodigy  network  (one of the  first information  services on the  net). When TUG was formed,  her service became Fern's Cafe. After several years, she asked that the name be dropped  and we now have what is called the TUG Lounge.  (Others who were around before  me, please feel free to step in to add to the story and correct any mistakes that I have made.)

In any case, I will certainly  miss Fern. May she rest in peace.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 12, 2016)

OMG. So very sorry to hear this. Prayers for her family.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. I know Fern had been a good friend to many Tugers. RIP


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 12, 2016)

So very sad to read this. I felt like I knew her from her posts here on the forums. She will be missed.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 12, 2016)

Terrible, may she rest in peace, wonderful person.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 12, 2016)

*Sad*

I see she last posted on Jan 10, so it must have been sudden.  If someone sees her obit, could they please post it or a link to it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2016)

I never had the opportunity to meet this person face to face. But she gave me so great advice about timeshare ownership and about diabetes. 

R.I.P. Fern, I will never forget you.


----------



## RonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Sad news indeed. I always appreciated her straightforward style, and she truly wanted everyone to have the best vacations possible ~ Ron


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 12, 2016)

sun&fun said:


> So very sad to read this. I felt like I knew her from her posts here on the forums. She will be missed.



Agree, she was always so very helpful.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 12, 2016)

*So sad!*

Fern was instrumental in my timesharing education, and that of many. I remember reading her articles in "Timesharing Today" magazine early in my  search for information.  Her presence on TUG was as one whose posts I searched for, enjoyed and respected.  TUG without Fern is hard to imagine.  She will be missed.  May she rest in peace!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 12, 2016)

As with everyone else, I'm saddened and shocked.  God bless and keep our dear friend Fern.


----------



## Larry (Jan 12, 2016)

Pat H said:


> I am so very sad to have to post this. Fern Modena passed away suddenly today. Fern was on TUG from it's early days and at one time the Tug Lounge was called Fern's Cafe (or was it lounge). When I was in Vegas in Nov, a few other Tuggers and I had lunch with Fern. She had several health problems in recent years but her death was unexpected.
> 
> Fern was sometimes abrasive on TUG but she was always very nice and kind to me. She is now with her beloved Jerry.
> 
> May she rest in peace.



Very sorry to hear this sad news. I never met Fern but back in the days before TUG I searched the internet for timeshare information and stumbled onto Fern's Cafe. I knew nothing and learned so much during my first couple of months from Fern. She always provided great information and I enjoyed reading all of her informative posts.

Just recently I was thinking that the next time I go to Vegas I was going to contact Fern and get together to thank her for all I learned from her when I was a newbie.

RIP


----------



## Dori (Jan 12, 2016)

What a shame! Fern was so instrumental in helping literally thousands of TS owners/would-be owners who sought advice. I first starting following her posts back in the early 90's, when she was called The Timeshare Guru, and then when she became a part of TUG's Fern's Café.

We had the pleasure of meeting her twice in Las Vegas, having lunch with her at the South Point.

RIP, Fern. You will be missed.

Dori


----------



## senorak (Jan 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear the news.  I was just reading some of Fern's posts over the weekend.  There are a few TUGgers that I recognize right away by their "names", and Fern was one of them.  Always enjoyed her posts.  I will miss her presence on TUG.  RIP, Fern.

Deb


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 12, 2016)

When I read Pat's post I thought, "Oh no, not Fern!"  I really liked her no-nonsense style and learned a lot from her posts.  I wish I'd thanked her for being so helpful while she was here.   God Bless You, Fern.


----------



## silentg (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern was one spunky lady! Never met each other, but used to enjoy our Sunday Night Chat Room sessions. She had a sense of style and humor that will be missed on TUG.  May she rest in peace.
Silentg


----------



## presley (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm sorry to read this. I am glad she is able to reunite with her husband. I will miss her posts here.


----------



## theo (Jan 12, 2016)

I never met Fern, but always appreciated her timeshare knowledge and her willingness to share it. Being a fan of direct and to the point expression, I always enjoyed that aspect of her input and communications too. 

It seems strange to feel a genuine sense of loss when it's someone you have "known" only in the context of cyberspace, but I somehow feel that sense of loss now nonetheless, just as I felt when Ken Khouri and John Chase (neither of whom I ever met in person) passed on in recent years. TUG is something of a "community".

God Bless her --- and may she rest in peace.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 12, 2016)

Very sad news. Thank you for letting us know, Pat.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern's posts were always informative and entertaining.  I remember reading about her regular trips to Mexico as well as her experience as a transit employee before she retired.  

In the world of consumer research, there's a term "early adopters" used for those who are pioneers in trying new things.  They tend to be experimenters and willing to move things ahead.  With her early role on bringing  timeshare discussions to Prodigy before many people even knew what the Internet was, I figured she was one of those leaders, and admired her for that. Her interest in technology and willingness to try new things continued, based on topics in recent posts.

i'll miss her expertise and interesting perspective.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 12, 2016)

Reading this thread is a great reflection on a good and caring woman. I join in this praise and good thoughts regarding her posts here on TUG ... a member of this community who is very well remembered.

RIP ... you will be remembered and missed.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 12, 2016)

I have met Fern on several occasions and happy to call her a friend. RIP, Fern.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 12, 2016)

Rest in peace Fern. You will be missed.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, her passing was very sudden. Her sister went to wake her and found that she had died during the night.


----------



## geekette (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this but I do appreciate your letting us know.  Fern was a rock star.


----------



## dougef (Jan 12, 2016)

Very sorry to hear this news.  I have been reading her posts here for years and feel like I knew her.


----------



## SunSand (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern gave me advice on 55+ communities in Las Vegas.  She invited my wife and I to visit Sun City Anthem, she'd show us around.  We didn't make it there yet, very sad we didn't get a chance to meet her in person.  I could tell she was a caring person. Enjoyed her posts and her advice. Fern RIP.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern's posts were always on point and interesting. She'll be missed!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 12, 2016)

Very sorry to hear.  I too was on TUG back when it was Fern's Cafe.  She was a great help to so many people.


----------



## Conan (Jan 12, 2016)

A loss to our Community....


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear of Fern's passing. She definitely will be missed here on TUG and by many friends & loved ones. Her posts were helpful and she was always willing to give advice about visiting Las Vegas. I wish I could have met her in person and gotten to know her better. 

Thanks for sharing the news, Pat.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 12, 2016)

*Grateful We Got To Meet Her In Las Vegs 1 Time.*




LAX Mom said:


> I wish I could have met her in person and gotten to know her better.


Fern met us for buffet lunch at South Point Hotel-Casino the 1st time we stayed at Grandview At Las Vegas, which is right next door to South Point.  

Getting to spend a little time with Fern was a memorable highlight of the trip.  

Even though we only knew each other via TUG-BBS, meeting in person was like reuniting with an old friend. 

I'm sorry she is gone.  May she rest in peace. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2016)

RIP Fern!
So sad to hear of her passing, but I am glad to have the opportunity of meeting her at the NoCal TUG gathering many years ago.


----------



## Mosca (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. When I posted about Mary Joan's blood clot problems Fern PM'd me with advice, encouragement, and an offer to help. I will miss her.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Fern The Friend*



Pat H said:


> I am so very sad to have to post this. Fern Modena passed away suddenly today. Fern was on TUG from it's early days and at one time the Tug Lounge was called Fern's Cafe (or was it lounge). When I was in Vegas in Nov, a few other Tuggers and I had lunch with Fern. She had several health problems in recent years but her death was unexpected.
> 
> Fern was sometimes abrasive on TUG but she was always very nice and kind to me. She is now with her beloved Jerry.
> 
> May she rest in peace.


I never met Fern but felt much friendship with her.  She was willing to help,advise,share with almost anyone that communicated with her.  
Several years ago I asked her a question and she offered to take her time to meet with my wife and myself and give us local information.  We never did get to connect because of appointments,etc.  Now I really wish we could have because she always seemed so giving to the timeshare community.
Lastly I'll just say she was very much appreciated by me.
Bart Gach


----------



## Elli (Jan 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Fern's passing.  Sincere condolences to her sister and the rest of her family.  You will be missed, Fern.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 12, 2016)

Such sad news.  She was a friend and helped me in many ways, since I first joined TUG and she was the "timeshare guru".  Rest in peace Fern and Jerry.


----------



## wilma (Jan 12, 2016)

I corresponded with Fern when she wrote her moving blog about taking care of Jerry during his last days. She mentioned that she hoped she wasn't a burden when she died and I suppose she got her wish.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 12, 2016)

I am so shocked to read this but Fern missed Jerry so much. I knew Fern from the Prodigy days and she made us so welcome in Las Vegas and invited us even to her home. My condolences to her sister.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2016)

What a shock.  Fern was a fixture here and will be missed.


----------



## Carta (Jan 12, 2016)

Very sad news....Fern will be missed


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Fern will be missed.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 12, 2016)

I add my surprise and sadness to those sentiments already expressed.  Fern had good advice and was so willing to share.  This community will miss her.  Condolences to her family.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2016)

wilma said:


> I corresponded with Fern when she wrote her moving blog about taking care of Jerry during his last days. She mentioned that she hoped she wasn't a burden when she died and I suppose she got her wish.



This is a nice sentiment.  

With that blog Fern managed to make her and Jerry "real" for us in a way that doesn't always happen with online communication.  Others have mentioned the phenomenon of feeling real connections to people you've only met in cyberspace - Fern was definitely one of those connections as evidenced by the very real sadness displayed here.  I'm sure more than a few of us woke up this morning with Fern on our minds.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 12, 2016)

Just yesterday I read a post by fern from the day before.

Life surely can be taken away in a flash.............

Rest in Peace "TUG Girl"


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear this.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## geoand (Jan 12, 2016)

Such sad news.  R.I.P Fern.


----------



## jayn (Jan 12, 2016)

*RIP*

My condolences to the family.  Thank you Fern for all the timesharing help over the years.  Thank you to all the TUG volunteers.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 12, 2016)

Very Sad to hear this news. I too was a Fan of Fern!


----------



## BevL (Jan 12, 2016)

This one takes my breath away.  

I remember fondly the Sunday night chats and how much I learned from her, not only about timesharing but other more personal things as well.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 12, 2016)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for posting this Pat. It is such a shock, We met Fern on the first Tug cruise and even stayed with she and Jerry one night on our way through LV. I know how much she missed Jerry. He was a great guy and I still remember our last visit with him when he was in the hospital. We had dinner every time we passed through and like Pat our last visit was dinner with she and her sister in Oct. She will be missed.

Lynn


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 12, 2016)

Sad to hear. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 12, 2016)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Fern in real life but I felt I knew her because she put so much of herself into her posts, especially when Jerry was dying.  It was evident from reading her touching posts about him that they were truly soulmates.  I corresponded with her after his death and from her found the courage to walk away from a bad marriage.  

I think Fern was one of the wisest women I've never met.  And to think I joined TUG to learn about timeshares!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2016)

Very sad news indeed. Perhaps TUG Lounge should be renamed to Fern's Cafe for a day?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm still relatively new here but I'm going to miss Fern as well. She was just helping me a few days ago with my upcoming trip to NOLA.  Fern you will be missed.  Godspeed


----------



## kpitch (Jan 12, 2016)

We had the pleasure of knowing Fern and Jerry quite well, visiting them often while in Vegas even staying in their casita.  Jerry loved to cook for us, make Long Island Iced Teas and show us his Channel 99 interviews.  Fern called us last summer when she heard a tornado had hit our town in Michigan, she was so thoughtful.  We are stunned by the news and it does not seem possible.  Our thoughts and prayers are with her sister Irene, who must be in a state of shock.  

She organized the TUG Sunday Night Chat that united so many of us early Tuggers.  Her timesharing insight was so helpful to many.  We are honored to have been her friends.

Rest in peace Fern.

Kathy


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern

You will always be my Timeshare GURU!!

I'll miss you


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 12, 2016)

RIP Fern. I read many of your posts and found them helpful.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 12, 2016)

So saddened to read about Fern. Like others I feel as if I have come to "know" people on the forums. I found her information on the Las Vegas area very helpful for our trip the other year.
Reunited with Jerry, RIP Fern!

~Diane


----------



## mrsstats (Jan 12, 2016)

So very sad.  Just read a post a few days ago about Vegas.  She will be missed


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 12, 2016)

What sad news!!  

I believe that Fern was actually operating a timeshare message before TUG - on UseNet I think. Then Bill Rogers got her to come to his Timeshare Users Group website, and thus the TUG message board was came into being.

She also used to do the Sunday timeshare chats back in the early days.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry to read of Fern's passing. I'll miss her as well.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2016)

She was so kind to everyone, but she had a stubborn streak, too.  Honest to a fault, and a wonderful part of what makes TUG so good.

Bless you, Fern, for all you contributed to our lives.  We are all enriched by having known you. Rest in Peace.

Dave


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2016)

Fern was responsible for me being the moderator of all the forums on the BBS in the early days of TUG. In those days I had to delete messages every day because the capacity was very limited. The BBS also crashed several times.

I also met Fern many times in person at our NORCAL lunches.

This is indeed a shock. May she RIP and be united with Jerry.


----------



## chellej (Jan 13, 2016)

My condolences to her family.  I found my way to tug through her timeshare guru site.

Thanks for letting us know Pat

RIP Fern. Thanks for all the help


----------



## mpizza (Jan 13, 2016)

Like many here, Fern was one of my first timeshare gurus.  I am sad that she is no longer with us, but know she is at peace with her beloved Jerry.

Maria


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 13, 2016)

TUG Brian or Admin Team,

Maybe one of you could forward all of these messages of condolence to Fern's sister so that all of the notes of how much Fern meant to this community will provide comfort to Fern' sister...

thanks,
Laura


----------



## LLW (Jan 13, 2016)

RIP Fern. You were a real friend to many people, no, to timesharing.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 13, 2016)

So sorry to learn about this. She was remarkable and clearly touched many lives in lots of different ways. We are all better from knowing her.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> TUG Brian or Admin Team,
> 
> Maybe one of you could forward all of these messages of condolence to Fern's sister so that all of the notes of how much Fern meant to this community will provide comfort to Fern' sister...
> 
> ...



+1.

Richard


----------



## Larry (Jan 13, 2016)

Dori said:


> What a shame! Fern was so instrumental in helping literally thousands of TS owners/would-be owners who sought advice. I first starting following her posts back in the early 90's, when she was called The Timeshare Guru, and then when she became a part of TUG's Fern's Café.
> 
> We had the pleasure of meeting her twice in Las Vegas, having lunch with her at the South Point.
> 
> ...



yep thanks for reminding me I also go back to when I followed her as Timeshare Guru.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Our first in-person visit, she and Jerry took us to see their new home in Las Vegas, which they were about to move into.  Since then, we've communicated back and forth on timeshares etc. (even her new electric cook top).  It doesn't seem possible that she has left us; she will be missed by many.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 13, 2016)

Quite a shock!  I'm very saddened to read this.  Wishing peace to her family.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jan 13, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear of Fern's passing. I used to read her commentary on the old Prodigy bulletin boards, and her love for Mexico and Puerto Vallarta back in the 90s inspired one of my first timeshare trades--to Puerto Vallarta. Fern will certainly be missed.


----------



## Tia (Jan 13, 2016)

Certainly a shock to read this sad news here tonight. Fern will be missed here for her contributions by many.


----------



## mas (Jan 13, 2016)

I saw a notice of Fern's passing on FB.  My wife and I met her(and Jerry) on the first TUG cruise (out of NOLA).  Very nice people.  So sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 13, 2016)

Polly Metallic said:


> I am very sorry to hear of Fern's passing. I used to read her commentary on the old Prodigy bulletin boards, and her love for Mexico and Puerto Vallarta back in the 90s inspired one of my first timeshare trades--to Puerto Vallarta. Fern will certainly be missed.



Actually Fern's favorite place in Mexico was Mazatlan. Her and I talked about Mazatlan many times.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> Actually Fern's favorite place in Mexico was Mazatlan. Her and I talked about Mazatlan many times.



In my conversation with Fern just last week, I said we were off to Maz shortly. She got all enthusiastic and wished us a _bon voyage_. It was a favorite.

Jim


----------



## Wonka (Jan 14, 2016)

*A big loss for all*

Very sad news.  TUG would not be what it is today without Fern's input.  She will be always be remembered here and missed.


----------



## CSB (Jan 14, 2016)

When I first started reading TUG lounge postings, it became apparent that Fern was a person that you would want to follow. Her postings were always appreciated and it was obvious that she was loved and respected.

I was shocked to read of her passing. RIP


----------



## Patri (Jan 14, 2016)

I am shocked. I respected her opinions on any subject. 
Here is Jerry's obituary. It will give some insight to Fern.

http://obits.reviewjournal.com/obituaries/lvrj/obituary.aspx?pid=144248982


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 14, 2016)

My condolences to her family.

RIP Fern.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 14, 2016)

Patri said:


> I am shocked. I respected her opinions on any subject.
> Here is Jerry's obituary. It will give some insight to Fern.
> 
> http://obits.reviewjournal.com/obituaries/lvrj/obituary.aspx?pid=144248982



Thanks so much for posting that. I can't remember ever seeing it but did see many of his photos and also enjoyed a few of his gourmet meals.

Lynn


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 14, 2016)

*RIP*

So sorry to hear this......began following Fern's posts when I believe she was in the Bay Area, Northern California.  A wonderful wealth of information; and a certain asset to TUG.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 14, 2016)

Live life while you can; too many of these sudden deaths these days. She always brought light and life to these forums, and her work is demonstration that you can certainly build true community online. She will definitely be missed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeWilly (Jan 14, 2016)

Such sad news.  I'm glad I got to meet her a few years ago while we were in Vegas.  Fern will be missed.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow.  I just got back from some time out of town to find this thread.

I never met Fern in person but felt that I knew her very well through this board -- especially with all the behind the scenes contact for quite a few years when she was one of our hardest working moderators and one of the few individuals I've had to help administer the board.  


dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps TUG Lounge should be renamed to Fern's Cafe for a day?



As long time TUGgers know, TUG Lounge *was* originally called Fern's Cafe when our bulletin board was first launched.  It was a great place for everyone to hang out and discuss everything under the sun.  But things turned sour as we went through some hard times for a couple of years when some abusive and obnoxious individuals just about ruined the board with political arguments and rants.  Fern received so much abuse from some of them that she asked to have her name removed from the general discussion forum, and it's been called TUG Lounge ever since.  Inasmuch as Fern asked to have her name removed, I'm not sure it would be a fitting tribute to add it back in.

RIP, Fern.  I don't think you ever knew how many lives you touched and enriched here.  Your contributions here will never be equalled.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2016)

I will miss Fern on TUG.  She had great advice and helped a lot of people over the years. 

She recommended Raising Cain's chicken strips here on TUG, and it was a great place to eat in Las Vegas. 

Rest in Peace, Fern, is it terrible to say I hope I die in my sleep like she did.  That isn't a bad way to go.  

My condolences to her sister and the rest of the family.


----------



## boyblue (Jan 16, 2016)

I am saddened by this news, Fern was always helpful and her generosity is now embedded into the DNA of TUG.  Compared to other forums TUG is very tolerant of folks that don't know, I believe Fern is part of the reason.

Rest in Peace Fern, may light perpetual shine upon you.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm so saddened by Fern's sudden passing.   She was a wealth of information about a variety of subjects and you could tell she had a kind and generous soul.  Blessings and prayers to her family.


----------



## KauaiMark (Jan 16, 2016)

*She was one of a kind...*

I met Fern & Jerry at several "TUG Meets" 10-15yrs ago before the move to LV.
Nice lady will be missed

...Mark


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 16, 2016)

In my early days on TUG years ago, Fern was instrumental in getting me started.  I'll miss her.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 16, 2016)

*Such a sad loss*

I was so sorry to read on Facebook that we have lost Fern.  My DH and I met Fern and Jerry at a Las Vegas meet so long ago, and enjoyed them on a couple of cruises.  They were delightful, and gregarious people, and so willing to help any, and everyone.  I hope she and Jerry are reunited not, but we've lost two beautiful people.  R.I.P.


----------



## pittle (Jan 16, 2016)

I too,am so sorry to hear this.  I never met Fern, but like others, I found her back in 1991 or 1992 when we first started Timesharing.  She gave me great advice and encouragement.  I always loved to read her posts because she had so much knowledge to share.  She will be missed by many on TUG.


----------



## Harry (Jan 16, 2016)

A TUG icon who was such a good timeshare ambassador. I always appreciated and admired her posts. A sad day for all of us. I will miss Fern but will never forget her.

Harry


----------



## bjones9942 (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow!  I always tried to read Fern's posts in the topics I found interesting because she usually had the right answer and approach.  I will miss her vast knowledge of timesharing and willingness to help.

My condolences to her friends, family and the people who enjoyed her wisdom.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jan 17, 2016)

*I just mentioned FERN's name the other day here @ Ocho Cascades*

So sorry to hear this, and the timing is ironic. I haven't been on the TUG bbs hardly at all in recent years but "met" Fern over 20 years ago when (pre-TUG) she moderated the Prodigy timeshare bulletin board. I am presently at OCHO CASCADAS in Mexico enjoying the timeshare experience that has been number one on my "bucket list" in life and had mentioned Fern's name here to the sales director a mere 3 days ago as a relevant factor in my long-held desire to vacation here largely as the result of the BBS that Fern had monitored on Prodigy. (Review forthcoming). The sales director here didn't seem to be aware of the Prodigy BBS or Fern, and I had honestly expected to return from here with a trip report and a posting to Fern about the dream vacation. Sad to hear this.

Brian from Shelton, Connecticut


----------



## avad88 (Jan 17, 2016)

*So sorry*

I am sorry to hear of Fern's passing. I always enjoyed her posts, as she had lots of knowledge, wisdom and experience. She will be missed.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 17, 2016)

*I always remember her*

I didn't know her or meet her or follow her for years but, I did enjoy her sharing.

I will always attribute to her  "A Polish Proverb; Not my monkeys, not my circus."

It is a great saying. Thoughts and prayers for her family and her loved ones.


----------



## Kel (Jan 17, 2016)

*Peace and Love*

Fern will be missed.  I’ve been a TUG member since 1997 and her posts were helpful - especially when I was a newbie.  Peace and Love.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2016)

Has anyone seen or read The Obituary on Fern? Can you please share it? Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 18, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Has anyone seen or read The Obituary on Fern? Can you please share it? Thanks.


I don't believe one has been printed anywhere. I looked for it. When I spoke with her sister and asked about a service, she said it might not be for a few months.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 18, 2016)

johnrsrq said:


> I didn't know her or meet her or follow her for years but, I did enjoy her sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fern is flying with the angels now.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 19, 2016)

This is so sad to read this.  Fern will be missed among our Tug Community.  I have never met her but always enjoyed reading her posts.  What a wealth of information she was.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Linda74 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Dear Fern*

What a wonderful resource she was to all Tuggers.  Rest in peace you wonderful soul!!


----------



## jimkin (Jan 21, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> oh wow, this is so very sad.
> 
> literally one of the founding members of TUG.



Fern was the very first person to guide me when I found TUG and avoided a timeshare purchase many years ago.  She was a unique lady and will be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 21, 2016)

Fern was also my first online timeshare friend.  I met through a "list" before TUG existed.  She was one of the foundations of TUG and willing to help anyone who asked.  She is definitely missed.

Deb


----------



## jlf58 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Deb,  I decided to come out of hiding for this  

Fern & I had our ups and downs but if you asked me what member was the backbone of TUG in the day, it was Fern. RIP my timeshare friend 




DebBrown said:


> Fern was also my first online timeshare friend.  I met through a "list" before TUG existed.  She was one of the foundations of TUG and willing to help anyone who asked.  She is definitely missed.
> 
> Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 22, 2016)

Fletch said:


> Hi Deb,  I decided to come out of hiding for this
> 
> Fern & I had our ups and downs but if you asked me what member was the backbone of TUG in the day, it was Fern. RIP my timeshare friend



Your ups and downs with Fern kept things interesting!  Don't be a stranger.  

Deb


----------



## jlf58 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks
Fern and I had a nice talk by chat after her husband died so we were good. 


DebBrown said:


> Your ups and downs with Fern kept things interesting!  Don't be a stranger.
> 
> Deb


----------



## KCI (Jan 22, 2016)

Met Fern & Jerry & Fern's sister for lunch in Vegas at the Rio several years ago.  She was such a wealth of knowledge and so eager to enlighten all in the world of timesharing.  RIP Fern and say hi to Jerry for us.  Linda & Bob


----------



## Jennie (Jan 24, 2016)

I bought our first timeshare many years ago (before TUG was founded).
I also bought our first computer. I some how how found my way to Fern.
She was employed as bus conductor (I think) in Francisco.

I told her that my husband I were planning to go on our first timeshare exchange vacation, in Mexico, and that I had been doing a lot of research on the internet and travel books (borrowed from the library.

Without hesitation, she began telling me what was "good" and what was not good about some of our ideas.  She explained that some of the roads were very dangerous, due to steep hills and rotted roads, and crime, etc..and sent us maps with an underlined itinerary, places to eat, customs, phrases, etc..

Being a very new internet user, I was so amazed and grateful that a "stranger" living thousands of miles away would take the time to and effort to help other people.

I had many wonderful conversations with Fern through the years via TUG and  a few phone conversations.  She was always so nice, and full of knowledge that she readily shared.

Rest well, my dear friend.


----------



## normab (Jan 26, 2016)

Reading this belatedly. Did not know her but will miss her very helpful posts.  

RIP Fern.


----------



## Aussie girl (Jan 26, 2016)

So sad, but happy that she is with "her Jerry"


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 14, 2016)

I just heard. Fern was so kind to me always. I am so terribly sad.


----------

